# I was given a free 28 gal nano! My very first salt tank.



## SimplyCichlid (May 11, 2010)

My friend started a Nano tank and did not have the time that she wanted to upkeep the tank. So she gave it all to me! This is my first salt tank ever. I have been doing fresh water fish for a few years now and have always wanted to try a salt tank. Now I have both! So I am jumping into this head on. 
It’s a 28 gal biocube. She had 2 clowns and a tang. Also a sea cucumber, a feather duster, 2 polyps and 1 frogspawn. Before the move the tank was obviously a little neglected but I have seen worse. I donated the tang to my roommate who has a 65 gallon tank in our apartment as well. I think the tang will enjoy the room in the 65 more than the little Nano tank. (plus my roomie is helping me tons with the move and teaching me salt tricks, He at least earned a free fish!) The move went pretty smooth and things are looking good so far. However I am a little worried about the frogspawn, it didn’t look too good but I think he can be saved. 
So this is my first post about my first tank and I welcome any advice anyone has for a Noobie! (esp any advice on bringing back the frogspawn to full health) I hope to have Pictures up of all of our tanks by tomorrow! Thanks in advance!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, SimplyCichlid. Looking forward to following along with your progress and seeing pics!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

wow good for you ii am very interested to see how things develop from here for you


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

first thing i suggest you buy if you dont already have is a liquid test kit for nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, alk, cal, mag, pH, at the minimum and a refractometer for testing salinity. ( take a look on ebay )

the test results will let us know whats going on in your tank, and hopefully the frogspawn. posting a picture with details will help too.


----------

